# this is what i have to look forward to Christmas eve.



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

oh for joy!

http://www.weatherstreet.com/local_forecast_files/Snowfall-Forecast.htm


----------



## Nail banger (Oct 8, 2007)

we just got 20"


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

23.5 was the official measurement for the weekend storm here. We generally get less than a foot for the year. Haven't seen a city plow since Saturday morning.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy thoughts.... Trying to think happy thoughts.... Looks like I'm up for 1/4'' of ice tomorrow...


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I haven't been called out yet this year, but I guess I'll get to spend my entire 4 days over christmas plowing good old I-29! Hardly seems worth it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It could suck here too, 40% chance of rain and a high of 77*. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=MLB&textField1=27.2361&textField2=-80.2309

I'm washing my 3 pairs of long pants as we speak. I'm really hoping to go fishing Saturday.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd take that a million times over to the potentially crippling ice storm being talked about in the NE on christmas day.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

weve had maybe a half inch and i thought that was a pain sweeping off joists and the deck!


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

im tellin ya... nassau and suffolk county Long Island got upwards of 2 feet this weekend... was a non stop 24 hour battle, with the possibility for more to come this friday... im trying to think happy thoughts, not working.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

xmas day they are calling for sleet in the morning and rain in the afternoon. Looks like I won't have to plow. Thank god, I have to travel 3hrs on xmas day.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

We'll be in Palm Springs on Christmas. Should be high 60's and sunny.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I'ma going golfing...As long as it stays in the 70's...


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

its been bad here too. I had to wear a long sleeve shirt twice this week:w00t:


----------



## qualityconcrete (Dec 24, 2009)

we've had about 9 inches of snow here, not too bad but the cold weather ( high of 20 with windchill 0 or below) their calling for warmer weather for the next 4 days had to have the guys come in tomorrow after I told them they could take the long weekend, to pour a 60x125 foundation while the weather holds out. winter sucks!!!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

qualityconcrete said:


> we've had about 9 inches of snow here, not too bad but the cold weather ( high of 20 with windchill 0 or below) their calling for warmer weather for the next 4 days had to have the guys come in tomorrow after I told them they could take the long weekend, to pour a 60x125 foundation while the weather holds out. winter sucks!!!!


"Here" doesn't mean much 
to the rest of us.


Hang in there Day!
Put a snorkel up and
throw an extra log on the fire. :thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

So? what did happen with the storm? did anyone have a nice Christmas any way?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

denick said:


> So? what did happen with the storm? did anyone have a nice Christmas any way?


we worked Christmas Eve until 2 a.m.....slept until about 7 a.m., watched the grandsons open gifts, and then went back at it again. we're FINALLY caught up. went up to rural water job we're doing, brought home the 210 case, and the skid steer. first pic is from several weeks ago before ground froze, we were still digging. last pics were from today, getting stuff started, dug out to bring home.


BTW, where's jason lately? he's got his playpen messed up for 9 months, think he'd have a lot of computer time


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

speaking of Christmas..and little kids...i have to share this story....we were invited over to my brother's house day after Christmas for dinner. my neice, had her 4 year old son there, he was excited for the day, typical 4 year old...misbehaving a touch....she gave him at least 4 "time outs"....only to have him go back to the same behavior once he was released....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: i could see my brother's blood starting to boil, niece reprimanded him one more time, threatened the time out...my brother goes...B.S.!!! with the time out!!!! paddle his ass!!!, my great nephew's eyes got as big as dinner serving plates as he looked at his grandpa...his behavior changed immediately, wasn't 10 mins later he was up on grandpa's lap. who says the old ways don't work?


----------

